# Excelent Pics!! Rosario & Córdoba (Argentina)



## M&M (May 16, 2006)

Rosario & Córdoba are the most important cities in Argentina after Buenos Aires. They both have economical meaning in the region, based on a well structured commmercial and industrial activity.

*Rosario - Cradle of the national flag*

Without date of foundation, it grew from being only a group of houses in the XVIIIth century in what was known former as "Creeks Land" (Pago de los Arroyos) in the gullies of Paraná River. There the National Flag was hoisted by the first time, by the Gral. Manuel Belgrano On February 27, 1812. The villa was declared city in the year 1852, and of there in more it began to grow as one of the most important cities of the country.
Rosario received at the end of the XIXth century and beginning of XXth a large quantity of immigrants from several parts of Europe and Asia (Italy, Spain, England, Israel, Germany, Russia, Japan and East Europe mostly), which constituted it as a city of European qualities, features that still are outlined in its people's culture.
Rosario's Port was the axis of its massive growth, which gave to it an international importance. The Rosario Forward Market had since its origins world meaning, and it was managed to mark the international prices of cereals during the first half of the XXth century (what Chicago does nowadays).
Rosario today constitutes a great industrial - commercial pole, which consists with the biggest and the most complex agricultural port of the world, a wide cultural offer, a high level in education, health, arts and science, and its economy constitutes 5 % of the national Internal Gross Output

Population: 945.000
Metro Area Population: 1.300.000
District Area: 179 km² - 69,11 sq mi
Population density: 5.279 hab./km² - 13.674 per sq mi

Paseo del Siglo - Área comercial en el distrito financiero
Century Road - Commercial & Finnancial District


Ex Aduana Portuaria y Fuente de las Utopías 
Former Port Customs Building & Utopias Fountain


Suburbios 
Suburbs


Calle del macrocentro 
suburbia street


Casa de Gobierno de la Provincia de Santa Fe - Sede Rosario 
Santa Fe Province Gobernment House - Rosario headquarters


Casa natal de Ernesto "Che" Guevara 
Ernesto "Che" Guevara's house, place where he was born


Puente Nuestra Señora del Rosario 
Our Lady of the Rosary Bridge


Centro de Especialidades Médicas Ambulatorias y Maternidad Martin 
Center of Medical Ambulatory Specialities and Martin Maternity


Esquina de Calle Córdoba y Calle Laprida 
Corner of Córdoba st. and Laprida st.


Casco Original de Rosario - Catedral y Edificio Central de Comunicaciones del Correo Argentino
Original Square - Cathedral and Central Post & Communication Building


Área Comercial - Plaza Sarmiento
Sarmiento Square Commercial Area


Edificios de Peatonal Córdoba
Cordoba Street buildings


Facultad de Humanidades y Artes - Universidad Nacional de Rosario
Humanities and Arts College - Rosario National University


Facultad de Medicina - Universidad Nacional de Rosario
Medicine College - Rosario National University


Monumento Nacional a la Bandera
National Flag Monument


Hotel Holyday Inn
Holyday Inn


Centro Cultural Parque España
Spain Park Cultural Center


Hotel Plaza Real
Plaza Real Hotel


Palacio Minetti - Edificio administrativo
Minetti Palace - Administrative Building


Centro Comercial Palace Garden
Palace Garden Mall


Bar el Cairo y Palacio Fuentes
El Cairo Bar and Fuentes Palace


Parque Nacional a la Bandera y Torres Atlántida
Flag National Park and Atlantida Towers


Microcentro - Zona Administrativa
Finnancial District


Fuente del Parque Independencia
Independence Park Fountain


Playa Vladimir y Costa Central
Vladimir Beach and Central Coast Skyline


Plaza de la Cooperación
Cooperation Square


Plaza Gral. San Martín
Gral San Martin Square


Terminal de Omnibus Mariano Moreno - lateral norte
Mariano Moreno Central Bus Station - North wall


Mansión Villa Hortensia - Centro Municipal Distrito Norte 
Villa Hortensia Mansion - North District Administrative Center


Salida Túnel CCPE, Edificio Punta Divisadero y Ex-Estación de Trenes Rosario Central (actual Centro Municipal Distrito Norte, Antonio Berni)
CCPE Tunel, Punta Divisadero Bldg, former Central Train Station (now Central District Administrative Center)


Plaza Pringles
Pringles Square




*Córdoba – The learned one*

The city of Córdoba was founded on July 6, 1573, by don Jerónimo Luis de Cabrera, on the banks of the Suquía river. About 1608 the Maximum College of the Jesuits Missions was stablished, and five years later the University was founded, what makes it one of the most ancient of America.
In 1622 the Dry Customs begins to work and in 1699 Cordoba is a headquarters of the bishopric of the Tucumán. Hereby, the city is an administrative, religious and educational center of the region. In 1767 the Jesuits are expelled and newly in 1783, with the borbonics reforms, a major economic movement will give itself with the creation of the Government Intendency of Cordoba of the Tucumán, in 1783.
At the end of the XIXth century already manifest the unmigratory contribution of Spanish, Italian, Frenchmen and english men, joining new values that will contrast with the traditional ones.
In October, 1927 the Military Factory of Planes is installed, initial kick of the industrial development of the province. This will motivate the radicación of settlers' new nuclei, developing wide residential sectors.
Cordoba is the capital of the same named Province. It constitutes a great knot of air and terrestrial communications, both national and international.

Population: 1.330.000
Metro Area population: 1.430.000
District Area: 476 km² - 183,78 sq mi
Densidad poblacional: 2.794 hab/km² - 7.237 per sq mi

Avenida Hipólito Yrigoyen y Ecipsa Tower
Hipólito Yrigoyen av. & Ecipsa Tower


Parque Sarmiento y el barrio Nueva Córdoba
Sarmiento Park and Nueva Córdoba Neighborhood


Arquitectura
Architecture


Catedral y Torre Ángela
Cathedral and Angela Tower


Boulevard San Juan y Nueva Córdoba
San Juan blvd and Nueva Córdoba Bldgs.


Avenida Colón
Columbus Av.


Avenida Colón
Columbus Av.


Nudo Vial Mitre y el "Hombre Urbano"
Mitre Vial Conection and Urban Man sculture


Barrio Alberdi y Santa Ana
Alberdi and Santa Ana Neighborhoods


Cabildo de Córdoba
Cordoba Former administrative house


Catedral
Cathedral


La Cañada
Glen area


Macrocentro
Central Area


Banco de Córdoba
Córdoba Bank Bldg


Intersección Av. H. Yrigoyen, Av. Vélez Sarfield y Bv. San Juan
Corner of Yrigoyen av., Velez Sarsfield av. and San Juan blvd


Plaza España
Spain Square


Municipalidad
Municipality


Garden Shopping
Garden Shopping Mall


Iglesia de los Padres Capuchinos
Church of the Capuchins


Legislatura Provincial
Provincial Legislature bldg


Shopping Patio Olmos
Patio Olmos Shopping Mall


Lotería de Córdoba
Córdoba Lottery Bldg


Manzana Jesuitica
Jesuitical missions bldgs


Reflejo de la cúpula de la Iglesia Santo Domingo 
Santo Domingo relfection


Palacio de Justicia
Justice Palace


Parque Sarmiento
Sarmiento Park


Paseo de la Cañada
Glen area


Manzana Jesuitica
Jesuitical missions bldgs


Plaza España
Spain Square


Shopping Patio Olmos
Patio Olmos Shopping Mall


----------



## koolcity (Oct 12, 2005)

wooww !!!!!! Great citiess !! Awesome architecture and nature life ! kay:

consejo: pongan menos fotos,y despues en todo caso colocan mas !


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

how many this huge scale cities in agrentina?


----------



## M&M (May 16, 2006)

Thanks for your advice, Koolcity. I'll probably edit it, because 40 people entered here, but only two posted so far. Maybe they're too many pics!

Oliver, these are the biggest cities in the country after Buenos Aires. They are the most important ones, but you also have others just a little bit smaller: Mar del Plata, Mendoza, La Plata and Tucumán are good examples. But except for Mar del Plata, none of them compares to Rosario or Córdoba.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

Doble_M said:


> Thanks for your advice, Koolcity. I'll probably edit it, because 40 people entered here, but only two posted so far. Maybe they're too many pics!
> 
> Oliver, these are the biggest cities in the country after Buenos Aires. They are the most important ones, but you also have others just a little bit smaller: Mar del Plata, Mendoza, La Plata and Tucumán are good examples. But except for Mar del Plata, none of them compares to Rosario or Córdoba.


thanks for you reply. Buenos Aires city is very famouse. but when i first saw Buenos AIRES, I didnt i know this city, because my language didnt pronounce like this. 布宜诺斯艾利斯


----------



## Yatziel (Apr 27, 2006)

Cool, good job, Then if you can, add more photos to the thread...


----------



## koolcity (Oct 12, 2005)

ROSARIO y CORDOBA, CORDOBA y ROSARIO , son dos ciudades increibles, cosmopolitas y a su vez a minutos tienen toda la naturaleza para disfrutar. 
AGUANTEN LAS 2 !!!!!!!



no se olviden de BARILO, al mencionar las mas importantes !


sobre la cantidad de fotos: como será que aun no pude verlas todas ! que creen que hara alguine que no tiene ningun vinculo con estas ciudadees !!


----------



## M&M (May 16, 2006)

Bariloche is not one of the most important cities!!! It doesn't even have the population to be a Province Capital city! It's just beautiful, with an amazing landscape. But, please, don't get it twisted! Bariloche is one of the most touristic cities in America (and maybe in the world), but it certainly isn't one of the most important cities.

Later I will add more pics, but we have to get to 2nd page! I have many more, and very interesting, but you have to keep posting! invite your friends or whoever, hehehe.


----------



## DumLoco (Nov 4, 2006)

Great pics, thanks!


----------



## Jota Pe (Nov 9, 2006)

Greats pics, I love them!


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2006)

Bonitas fotos! In Spain there is a city called Córdoba too.


----------



## rober2010 (Dec 31, 2006)

nice pics


----------



## RETROMANIA (Dec 9, 2006)

Argentina es muy bonito donde quiera que mires


----------



## Arielo (Mar 12, 2007)

Two great Cities, Buenos Aires is not the only big city in our country.


----------



## kenworth (Jun 20, 2006)

Latin America countrys are amazing especially people are very friendly!!!


----------



## bobbycuzin (May 30, 2007)

i didn't know about rosario until my friend (girl) got mugged there, lol


----------



## santiaguin (Sep 15, 2005)

yeh... those kind of things happen in Rosario, like in every big city around the world..

the thing is that the city in general is very safe... I lived there for 8 years and I used to go out every weekend, and coming back really late and I never had any issues or stuff...

Cordoba is also pretty similar... in general Argentinian cities are safe... but of course u have to be careful a little like everywhere I think...

cheers


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Rosario and Cordoba are great cities indeed  very nice pics kay:


----------

